# Pulled the trigger on a DRO.



## toolman (Apr 19, 2014)

Welp, I just bought a DRO for the lathe so I guess I just created even more work for myself! :rofl: Anyway, this is the one that I picked:
http://dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Lathe_Digital_Readout.htm#DRO_PROS_2L

Anyone have any tips for a DRO newbie? FWIW, it's going on a 14x40 Vectrax/Turnpro generic Tiawanese lathe. If this one works out well enough, I'll stick another one on my mill. My plan was to go with the iGaging units from DavidH, but I was concerned about the accuracy and also the display size since I'm so stinkin' blind. I looked at a bunch of different options including China-based companies and used displays, but 90+% of the used ones don't have scales, and if they do, they're the wrong size or damaged, and the Chinese companies just give me a bad feeling. thedrostore.com took two days to answer my email concerning scale sizing so I hate to think about a warranty issue.
Installation pics and a review to follow...:thinking:


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 19, 2014)

We have one looks just like that at school. Seems to been working well for years. You wont miss counting tics


----------



## DaveD (Apr 19, 2014)

I put a very similar 3 axis DROPROS setup on my RF45 clone mill a few years ago. Money well spent. Don't count on all those brackets and screws they send for mounting the scales though. Sounds good in theory though. I ended up milling various chunks of aluminum angle/bar to suit my needs. No big deal though.

The challenge, for me was getting the scales parallel,to travel directions within a few thousandths over the scales entire length when the machines casting wanders all over the place. On the one for the quill I first mounted a appropriate length of ½"x1-½" aluminum bar that had a 'jacking screw' in each of its four corners that rested against the mill's casting. One mounting screw in the middle of each end of the bar held it to the mill casting.

That way I was able to play with the jacking screws and dial indicator and get the bar mounted so it was positioned correctly ( up, down, sideways, in/out, no twist, etc) so all I had to do was 'slap' the scale on it with one mounting screw in each end. Trying to do that with the supplied, infinitely adjustable, slotted pieces of aluminum angle iron would have been a frustrating experience otherwise.

Been meaning to put scales on my 14x40 Takisawa lathe but other hobby things seem to steal the money before I get to the buying point. That's what happens when you have at least 3 other money grabbing hobbies. Somebody loses.


----------



## toolman (Apr 19, 2014)

DaveD said:


> I put a very similar 3 axis DROPROS setup on my RF45 clone mill a few years ago. Money well spent. Don't count on all those brackets and screws they send for mounting the scales though. Sounds good in theory though. I ended up milling various chunks of aluminum angle/bar to suit my needs. No big deal though.
> 
> The challenge, for me was getting the scales parallel,to travel directions within a few thousandths over the scales entire length when the machines casting wanders all over the place. On the one for the quill I first mounted a appropriate length of ½"x1-½" aluminum bar that had a 'jacking screw' in each of its four corners that rested against the mill's casting. One mounting screw in the middle of each end of the bar held it to the mill casting.
> 
> ...



LOL. I fully understand! Between running the gun shop, hunting, my four boats, and six cars and trucks to play with, it's hard to decide what money goes where, but it's a safe bet that it's going! :rofl:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in the process of installing a DROPros unit on my Wells Index. (It's going very slow as I haven't had a lot of time to work on it.)  So far I've got the X-axis installed but I'm still working out some issues on the Y-axis (attaching the head to the underside of the table).  The Z-axis is still a distant dream.  :biggrin:  I had to cut down both scales to fit on my machine but I doubt you'll have to worry about that.

Here's how I installed the scale on the X-axis:

I made an "L" shaped fixture for drilling/tapping and clamped it to the table.  One set of holes is for the scale, the other set for one of the hold down clamps.





Once I had the holes drilled and tapped I made sure the scale was parallel to the table.








The "clamps/supports" in the center of the long scale.




The instructions didn't mention that you had to notch out the cover for the clamps/supports but here it is.






The X-axis is ready to go.

-Ron


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 19, 2014)

That's a clean notch in your cover. I had an interesting time milling on my covers. Turned out nice though. What a tool they are, wow.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 20, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> That's a clean notch in your cover. I had an interesting time milling on my covers. Turned out nice though. What a tool they are, wow.



Thanks, that aluminum bracket is _soft and gooey_ but I used a small three flute endmill and a light spray of WD-40 to get a decent cut.

-Ron


----------



## toolman (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. It MAY help on the mill that it used to have a DRO and some of the mounting hardware is still there, but the lathe will be a fresh install. I'm a bit concerned that I've sent DroPros three emails since I bought it Fri. night and haven't received a response yet, but I'm hoping that it's just due to the holiday-I know they have a good reputation.


----------



## toolman (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, I was correct that DroPros was just closed for the weekend. I got an order confirmation this morning and a tracking number this afternoon, the new toy is supposed to be here Friday.


----------



## toolman (Apr 25, 2014)

My wife called around 2:30 to let me know the new DRO had arrived, so I shut the shop down and came home to grab it. As soon as I got it unpacked, I knew I'd made a good purchase. I don't have it installed yet (need a few more nuts and bolts), but everything is quality, even the paint finish. The manuals are very nice with color illustrations showing actual installation on a real lathe, a laminated operations chart,and best of all...NO CHINGLISH! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
Now, all is not rainbows and roses though, there is a little effort to be made on the installer's part because none of the hardware sizes are listed and some of the capscrews are too short for anything but a textbook perfect install, but these are very minor grievances and very easily remedied.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 26, 2014)

Mine were m4,5,6's. I believe the 5's and 6's were x1.5, not sure abt the m4's. I couldn't source the tiny tap local and switched over to 8/32 instead. Nothing says you have to use their hardware. You might want to buy 2 taps also. Cast iron ate my first one up before I was done.


----------



## toolman (Apr 26, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> Mine were m4,5,6's. I believe the 5's and 6's were x1.5, not sure abt the m4's. I couldn't source the tiny tap local and switched over to 8/32 instead. Nothing says you have to use their hardware. You might want to buy 2 taps also. Cast iron ate my first one up before I was done.



I've got plenty of taps, I just couldn't stretch the short screws.:rofl: I'm also using a few 8x1.25's so I can use some existing holes. I'll try to post some pics a little later if I can pull my aching body out of bed. One would think that at age 49, I would've learned my lesson about moving heavy equipment and staying bent over for too long! :nuts:


----------



## toolman (Apr 28, 2014)

Got her installed and working, just need to finish routing and clamping the cables and re-installing the splash shield. I'm really digging the ability to see what each axis is doing at a glance without having to read dials and remember where you stopped on the last cut. I can't wait to try threading with it! Sorry, this is the only pic I've got right now, but I'll try to get some of the scale mounting tomorrow.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2014)

You'll forget how to use dials soon enough. So many convenient features the DRO gives you. I don't use mine for threading though, just the X axis. For the Z axis nothing beats a good ol dial indicator on the ways, way to hard to read digital when threading, analog is still best.


----------

